# Bringing in the groceries



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Shots of busy bees gathering pollen

http://picasaweb.google.com/kathy.e.gibson/BusyBees?feat=directlink


----------



## Wyo (May 17, 2010)

Wow. What cool pictures- thank you for sharing them. I’m amazed at the different color’s of pollen that are out there. Watching our bee’s this weekend, there was some that was bright yellow, pale yellow, and even an almost fluorescent orange!


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pictures. love the hive set up.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

"Bee Culture" had a great magazine cover photo a couple years ago of various pollen and colors in comb. Was beautiful. Anyone have access to that photo to post?


----------

